# Toeless Socks With Sandals For Work - Yay or Nay?



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 23, 2008)

I've picked up on an interesting little trend lately: toeless socks worn with strappy wedge sandals. I guess it's just not warm enough to go bare-legged, but the city gals are dying to shed their tights and show off that first-of-the-season pedicure—a clever way of transitioning that school girlish knee-sock-and-stacked-heel-pump look from fall into the warmer weather. 

I am a fan of the trend—I think it looks cute for a Saturday window shopping stroll—but I would skip this look at the office; it's a little too casual. I've seen a few girls sporting this open toe style with their work attire and something about it irks me a bit—too many little piggies on the loose in an office environment seems unprofessional to me. 

Do you believe socks should only belong with closed toe shoes? Is it a work-week look or weekend-only wear?

Source


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm gonna nay this one... I can't even wear nylons w/ open-toe shoes!


----------



## Darla (Apr 23, 2008)

i saw the pic. I thought "Flashdance" was coming back!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh dear, please no!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 23, 2008)

a big fat nay!!!


----------



## _becca_ (Apr 23, 2008)

Nay!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea I'm gonna hafta go with a no on this one.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 23, 2008)

don't like those one bit


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 24, 2008)

DANG! If you're going to wear bright socks like that with sandals, why bother making them toeless? LOL!

If you want to look crazy, go all out!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL no way, i cant see myself wearing these at all.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 24, 2008)

seriuosly, there is like no point in this one.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 24, 2008)

Eww, you could see the girls butt in the second picture.





No, I wouldn't wear those.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 24, 2008)

Isn't the idea of socks to keep your toes warm? Anyways I think it looks ugly.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 24, 2008)

this seems weird I would havge said NO way but after seeing the picture the red socks look kinda cute


----------



## Saja (Apr 24, 2008)

Im gonna have to say that socks and sandles are always gonna be a no.


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nay!


----------



## beaglette (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm with Aquilah. I can't even wear open-toed shows with pantyhose, even as pale as I am!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## monniej (Apr 24, 2008)

i could sure use them in my office sometimes. it gets a bit cold. lmao~


----------



## love2482 (Apr 24, 2008)

No way. Socks + Sandals =


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't the idea of socks to keep your toes warm? Exactly! What's the point in wearing them when your toes are still gunna be freezing?!Nay.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh lawd!! Those are hideous!!


----------



## gem (Apr 24, 2008)

Toeless Socks With Sandals. This is a trend which rightfully won't catch on.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 26, 2008)

that's a nay for sure!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2008)

nay, i don't like these. if i had to wear those, i'd keep them for a casual look. but absolutely nay for work.


----------

